# Increase Sound Quality



## Raaza (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi, 

I've some Audio Books in mp3 format, some of them is not in good condition, ie low bitrate, poor volume etc,

How can I Increase the volume and sound quality of the said audio files?
which software (Best) should I use?
How do the bitrate and frequency affect the audio files?
Which audio format is good?

In order to search this topic in this forum, what are the keywords should I use or if you are the person, how will you search?
I'm asking this question coz several times I couldn't find the correct results, and there will be a lot of results that I don't want.

thnx


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 10, 2006)

U can use software like Sound forge to edit ur mp3 files

Remember that converting from lower bitrate to higher wont increase the sound quality, u can increase the volume but not the quality.

Higher the bitrate , better is the sound quality. U can clearly notice the difference when u hear the same song in different bitrates.

You can use any format. Wav is the best coz its raw , uncompressed format.
Many others are available n sound quality will depend upon the bitrate at which the song is compressed. U loose frequencies on compression.


----------



## Raaza (Aug 10, 2006)

isn't virtualDub for video editing?

I tried with version 1.6.15 but there's nothing on audio editing.

I found in CD_DA Extractor, an audio converting software that ther's 3 wav formats ie .wav (fraunhofer mp3 codec), .wav(standard), .wav(ADPCM) 

and I confused, which one is best?


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 10, 2006)

Use Sound forge, its better.


----------



## Raaza (Aug 11, 2006)

is there any free softwares?


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Aug 11, 2006)

Raaza said:
			
		

> is there any free softwares?


AUDACITY is a great open source software similar to sound forge. try it.


----------

